# La Gomera Big game fischen



## marlindream (3. Februar 2003)

Hallo Leute, 
ich suche für die Zeit von Mai-Juni Angelpartner auf privater Hochseeyacht auf La Gomera. In der Zeit sind die aussichten auf Marlin und Thun ausgezeichnet. Habe festgestellt, daß man richtig große Fische nicht alleine fangen kann. Im Juni findet auch ein internationales Big Game Turnier statt. Wer Interesse hat, meldet Euch einfach.
Christian


----------



## Tiffy (3. Februar 2003)

Hallo marlindream,

willkommen im Board. #h  

Leider ist der Mai und der Juni bei mir schon verplant. Hätte bestimmt Spaß gemacht. Na ja vielleicht ein anderes mal.


----------



## marlindream (11. Februar 2003)

Ich bin mit privatem Boot unterwegs, kein Charterboot. Das hat den großen Vorteil, das man das Fischen genau nach seinen Wünschen gestalten kann. Wenn jemand Lust bekommt, kann er sich ja melden.


----------



## marlindream (11. Februar 2003)

Bin ab Mitte April bis Mitte Juli am Stück in San Sebastian de La Gomera. Werde also die gesamte Hochsaison in Gomera sein und fahre dann  über Gran Canaria nach Fuerteventura. Die Fische ziehen im Laufe der Saison Richtung Lanzarote hoch. Die ganze Saison an einem Ort auf den Kanaren bringt nix.


----------



## ullsok (14. Februar 2003)

Hallo Christian,
ich hätte evtl. schon Interesse, mal für eine Woche nach Gomera zu kommen; kannst du mir evtl. nähere Infos über Preis, Unterkunft etc zukommen lassen, evtl. per PM oder Mail #a


----------



## Fishbuster (9. April 2003)

*La Gomera - Marlindream*

Hallo Jungs, aufpaßt. Da hat sich ein Betrüger im Board eingeschlichen, der sich als Privatbootsbesitzer ausgibt und  im Board aber auf Kundenfang ist. Ich habe das "private" Angebot
zum Sportfischen im Sommer auf La Gomera und allen kanarischen Inseln untersuchen lassen. Er ist gewerblicher Anbieter und hat Buchungsprobleme weil u.a. seine Papiere nicht in Ordnung sind. Petri Heil


----------



## wodibo (9. April 2003)

Danke für den Hinweis Fishbuster. Wir werden das überprüfen und evtl. einschreiten!


----------



## wolle (9. April 2003)

also wenn das stimmen sollte wäre das eine ganz große
sauerrei!


----------



## dirkbo (9. April 2003)

Das darf doch nicht war sein !!
Ich war auch letztes Jahr auf Fuerteventura !! War auch mit ner Yacht draussen, leider nur Kleingedöns( Dorade). Und wenn man den einheimischen Fischern genau zuhört, weiß man das die richtige Hochseefischsaison erst im September beginnt !!!
Leider kann man so etwas nicht unterbinden !!!

Spinner !!! ...sorry, aber das mußte jetzt sein :r


----------



## wodibo (9. April 2003)

Ich habe soeben die Bestätigung erhalten. Es ist ein gewerblicher der pro Fahrt 300,- Teuro nimmt. Weiter Nebenkosten sollen ebenfalls anfallen.

Mod oder Admin bitte den Beitrag sperren und marlindream meinetwegen gleich mit :e :e :e


----------



## grünfüssler (9. April 2003)

*moment mal.....*

@ dirkbo........
das boot auf fuerteventura(fishbuster) ist absolut in ordnung.
ich war selber schon einiga male auf fuerte und mit dem boot und skipper günter zum fischen und immer sehr zufrieden.
das boot um das es hier geht liegt auf la gomera !!!! 
der besitzer bietet hier im forum an,leute privat zum big game mitzunehmen.
auf anfrage bekommst du aber eine kommerzielle preisliste,von privatem fischen ist dann nicht mehr die rede.
und nur das ist der knackpunkt.
alle anderen kommerziellen anbieter müssen(sollten)ihren finanziellen beitrag   zur finanzierung des AB leisten und das AB nicht auf diese weise als billige werbeplattform missbrauchen.
gruss.....das big gamefussel


----------



## dirkbo (9. April 2003)

Achso !!!:k 
Aber die Marlinsaison geht doch wirklich erst im Herbst los, oder?
Jedenfalls auf Fuerteventura ist das so lt. Captian meines letzten Turns.


----------



## grünfüssler (9. April 2003)

*ja klar.....*

also wir fahren bestimmt nicht in juni nach fuerte um rotaugen zu fangen 
die marlinsaison hat sich (bedingt durch eine veränderung der strömungen)schon auf den juni vorverschoben.
die meisten marline hat der fishbuster im juni/juli letzten jahres gefangen.bei 27 ausfahrten hatte er 21 marline am haken.
auch die thunfische sind im juni nochmal da(die kommen im februar/märz schonmal)
das spätjahr ist aber immer für einen der ganz grossen einzelgänger gut.
das bezieht sich sowohl auf marlin als auch auf die grossen big eye thune.
ausserdem kommen im spätjahr noch die grossen mako-,und hammerhaie in grösserer zahl an die insel.
im prinzip ist auf fuerte(bedingt durch die unterwassergebirge)das ganze jahr hindurch ein gutes bis sehr gutes sportfischen möglich.
gruss.....fussel


----------



## grünfüssler (9. April 2003)

*achso.....*

hier haste auch gleich mal noch nen link.
das ist das boot mit dem wir im juni die fetten marline fangen werden......:q 
link :
www.fishbuster-sportfishing.com
gruss...das linkfussel


----------



## Franky (9. April 2003)

Hallo!

Solange das nicht ganz klar ist, mach ich das hier mal eben dicht!!!!


Und zum Link von Fussel:
Fishbuster (auf Fuerte) gehört mit zu den Kunden des Boards/Magazins !!!!!!!!!!!! Da ist also alles okay (bevor irgendwelche Missverständnisse aufkommen!)

@ marlindream:
Solltest Du das hier lesen: wir bitten da um Aufklärung... Dumm rum machen kommt hier nicht gut an!!!!!!!!!


----------

